# Webcomic - UberQuest



## Phuufy (Aug 30, 2022)

Hello! I hope this is alright to post ^^;;;
My name is Phuufy and along with my husband Skidd we've been making a lil project of ours, a weekly webcomic called *UberQuest.*

*What's UberQuest about?* So glad you asked!


_UberQuest is a weekly scifi/fantasy drama comic. *RATED - Mature - For violence,strong language, sexual themes, drug use. (Not pornographic tho)*
Taking place on the realm of Evyr, ancient artifacts known as 'Ubers' are highly sought-after beacons of power.

The story follows Sesame, a young warrior whose home was destroyed. Along the way, she meets our other heroes, who come together for their own goals. Tensions flair as political powers fight for control, our heroes in the crossfire on the brink of an all-out war.

All the while unraveling clues to an ancient mystery that threatens to destroy the world as they know it._

We're always happy to have new readers as well as feedback for the comic, we're certainly putting our all in to make it the best possible story we can. If anyone wants to give it a read, it'd really mean so very much to us! Thanks for stopping by and checking out this little thread~! 

*Read UberQuest Here*
*Tapas*
*Webtoons*


----------

